# Have any of you seen a discus sleep?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have seen my other fish sleep but not my discus. I have never ever seen them sleep during the time that I have had them.
I know it may sound ridiculous but have any of you ever seen a discus sleep?
Can you tell me what it looks like? Any picture or video of a discus sleeping?
I am starting to believe that they never sleep. LOL
Thank you.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Very interesting question. I don't think they sleep. Mine never stop moving.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

absolutley mine would just kinda bounce on the bottom. eventually one of my stingrays became aggresive and when the discus slept he would cruise er top of them and slowly land on top of them then wammy no heads for my discus.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine usually seem to float slowly with their heads pointed down. Not sure if they're sleeping or just resting. But that's the only position I notice them in that seems relaxed.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Mine never stop moving around as a group. And they would eat whenever there is food.
I really do not think thye ever sleep.
I have not really seen them resting with their head pointing down either.
I have them in my living room and I look at them all the time. I really have never seen them do anything remotely suggesting that they might be sleeping.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are your lights on 24/7? I have never watched them long enough to see if mine sleep. I am sure at some point in time they sleep. Who knows though.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have lights on 24/7 on my big tank and at night time when there is no movement in the room, they are just still in one place. Each of the fish have their own spot. I've tested that they are sleeping by going close to them slowly. They dont move. 
Once I move my hand fast near the glass, the fish freaks out and moves away fast.

Fish dont have eyelids so they sleep with their eyes open. lol


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Mine is on 24/7, too.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

My lights are on a timer and 'at night', my discus 'sleep' in a head down position, sometimes resting on the bottom or on a piece of wood, usually huddle together in a part of the tank without the current. 

It's sometimes funny when they 'wake up'. I go to work early in the morning and so throw in a feeding of lbw's before I leave. Like people, it seems there are morning fish and not morning fish. A few of the discus will go from sleep to attacking the lbw's right away, others take a longer time to get going and some just can't be bothered to wake up and eat the lbw


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...I really want to see that. Mine never rest on the bottom or whatever. Darn!
It sounds very interesting how they behave in the "morning!"
Do some of them get scared when the light goes on?
I read that sometimes if they get too spooked by the light they could dart around and injure themselves.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have my lights on timers as well so only half the lights come on at first then the other half later in the day. Plus, I have moonlights for at night. Also, the tank is in my living room so there is ambient light from outside as well as lamps that I guess would ease the transition from asleep to awake. discus do startle and dart around and can injure themselves, in some cases even kill themselves, by hitting the glass.


----------

